# can any one ID this?



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

first


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

second


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

im thinking rhoms from different locals.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

im not a pro and i dont know if im right but i think the top one looks like a high back


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i agree ash, def, rhoms, peruvian highback then maybe a xingu(sp or whatever)


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Rhombeus High Back i think!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

The first one doesn't look like a rhom 2 me, it looks like it's eye is in the wrong place.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

The first one is a peruvian Highback Rhom. He looks just like the one I have.
The second sorry don't know.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

If I did not know it was in a tank I would say my X girl friend.


----------

